# Von Der Ransch-Vincent???



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking for opinions on this breeder and breedings. any comments or knowledge on either would be very appreciated. The dog will be for high-level IPO competition.

The site is Welcome to Ranschvincent - Ranschvincent

1. Zucht des Zwingers von der Ransch-Vincent: Aron vom Weinbergblick und Kim von der Salztal-Höhe ? working-dog

2. Sire - Aron vom Weinbergblick ? working-dog

Dam - Navee von der Salztal-Höhe ? working-dog


With both breedings the Sire is the same and both Dams have the same fatherline.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

could be the best kennel in the world, but 12 breeding females and 9 studs raises a red flag for me.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

gEEKsWag03, given the nature of your inquiry, you may want to move this to the "Bloodlines" thread. Those with the knowledge you are looking for may be more likely to see it there. 

I have no experience with the breeder and am certainly no expert on bloodlines. However, for what it's worth, the breeder appears to have nice dogs and the number of dogs does not cause me any concern. My first impression from the website is of a breeder who is committed and very well may have some long term plans. Just a different perspective.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seen this breeder for awhile. Basic sport breedings and with some of the pairings ive seen on paper and the description on the site of the dogs I didn't see any balance. 

Buying titled big named dogs doesn't always make you successful.

I know of 2 people who have dogs from him. 1 person wasn't thrilled with what they got. 
The other person I think is happy but what they got I question why especially given their breeding reasons didn't match the dog they purchased.

As far as this breeding goes, I need to check it out.


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

@jmdjack
Thx for the advice, i did move it over there. 

@Ace
I know 3 people who have mixed reviews and so i'ma little up in the air. There are only 2 Sire's i like from him, Aron vom Weinbergblick and Quick von der Adelegg. This is because i know these lines and of all his females, these two are the only ones that stand out. 
It's just a very interesting combination and any insight you could give, I would very much take in my decision process.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

This breeder is being mentored by one of the top GSD Working breeders in Germany. We spoke to him, after Okar came to the States to him. We had bred to Okar for our O litter and loved what it produced. He is very knowledgable and up front about bloodlines; he does not mince words.

There are others in the states that do the same with much less experience and knowledge.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Check out Aron's progeny. How are they doing? You look to see if he reproduces himself over a number of breedings. 

Aron just turned 7 and I'm unsure of when this breeder got him.
I always question when a dog comes to the U.S. at a prime age and why didn't the dog stay in Germany or Europe but rather was sold to the U.S. 

I'm sure the price isn't cheap. 

Again I don't know the owner personally nor have I spoken to him. For IPO you should be more than fine after glancing at the ped. As for "high level IPO" that depends primarily on the person holding the leash.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sue...how is Quasi? I see he isn't on your signature anymore.

His cousin tinkerbell says hi!


----------

